# Handy-Nr in Verbindung mit Dialer



## Noise (23 Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute.

Meine Telefonrechnung letzten Monat war immens hoch. Und wir benutzen isdn zuhause. Da hab ich mir erstmal von unserem Anbieter die Liste aller angerufenen Nr. besorgt.

Und hier seh ich dann, dass immer genau 1 min bevor eine teure Sexhotline angerufen wurde (was keiner aus der Familie gemacht hat) eine Handynr gewählt wurde. Und das immer zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten.
Diese Handy-Nr wurde aber ebenfalls von keinem aus der Familie gewählt.

Nun bin ich ratlos. 
Ich habe allerdings auch mit mehreren Spyware-progs, und virenscannern nichts auf dem Rechner gefunden...

Könnt ihr mir eventuell Rat geben was nun zu tun ist, bzw wie ich rausfinde ob doch ein Dialer auf dem Rechner ist? Bzw ob es überhaupt ein Dialer sein kann?


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Handy-Nr in Verbindung mit Dialer*

Dialer dürfte ausfallen. Stelle doch mal einen Scan der Einzelverbindungsauflistung hier ein, damit man sich ein Bild über die Verbindungen machen kann.


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Handy-Nr in Verbindung mit Dialer*

@ Noise

Schnurloses Telefon?. Kann Dein Nachbar / Mitbewohner im Haus mit seinem schnurlosen Telefon Deine Anlage benutzen?


----------



## Noise (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Handy-Nr in Verbindung mit Dialer*

Also die Verbindungsauflistung kommt noch.
Nee Nachbarn können nicht mit rein. Denke ich zumindest...
Aber das Telefon ist Schnurlos.

Ist es nicht möglich, dass der ein Dialer sich über das DFÜ-Netzwerk eingeschaltet hat und darüber quasi vom Rechner aus die Verbindung gemacht hat?


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Handy-Nr in Verbindung mit Dialer*

Warum sollte es ein Dialer gewesen sein - was du beschreibst ist selbst für die illegalsten Exemplare mMn untypisch, wenn nicht gar unnötig. Nicht jede unklare Telefonabrechnung ist gleich einem Dialer zu zuschreiben.


----------



## Noise (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Handy-Nr in Verbindung mit Dialer*

Ist in Ordnung. Wie gesagt. Einzelverbindungsnachweis kommt morgen früh. Mal schauen ob ihr damit was anfangen könnt. Dachte halt nur das könnte eventuell sowas sein, weil halt immer eine Minute vorher die Handy-Nr gewählt wurde.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Handy-Nr in Verbindung mit Dialer*

Ist das Problem geklärt? Interessiert ja nu doch.


----------



## Noise (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Handy-Nr in Verbindung mit Dialer*

Also mit den Dialern bin ich mehr und mehr unsicher. Ich hab die Handynr angerufen und festegestellt, dass dies eine Sex-Hotline ist. Die dann wohl später den Anruf auf eine andere 118xx nr umgeleitet hat.

Nur behaupten hier immernoch alle, da nicht angerufen zu haben...


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Handy-Nr in Verbindung mit Dialer*



Noise schrieb:


> Also mit den Dialern bin ich mehr und mehr unsicher. Ich hab die Handynr angerufen und festegestellt, dass dies eine Sex-Hotline ist. Die dann wohl später den Anruf auf eine andere 118xx nr umgeleitet hat.
> 
> Nur behaupten hier immernoch alle, da nicht angerufen zu haben...



Wo ist denn nun der EVN? Irgendwie bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob du nur trollst.

Gruß


----------



## SEP (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Handy-Nr in Verbindung mit Dialer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wo ist denn nun der EVN? Irgendwie bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob du nur trollst.


1. Das haben wir im Griff. Trolle, meine ich.
2. Er kann schon selbst entscheiden, ob er hier einen EVN veröffentlicht - wobei er dies ohnehin wohl teilgeschwärzt täte, nicht wahr?!?
3. Und wenn schon. Schlimm??


----------



## Noise (1 November 2006)

*AW: Handy-Nr in Verbindung mit Dialer*

Keine Ahnung was ein Troll hier gemeint ist.

Ich muss den EVN ja ertmal einscannen. Und dafür wen finden der mir das macht.
Und ich muss den auch erst von Zuhause abholen. (Wohn quasi bi meiner Freundin 100km entfern)

Bin aber der einzige der sich wenigstens ein bisschen it Compis auskennt, also wurd mir die Aufgabe übertragen mich darum zu kümmern. Also ich versuche morgen mal nach Hause zu kommen. Dann könnte ich Freitag vielleicht den gescannten EVN hier reinstellen.

Sollte ich dann alle Nr. ausser der Handy- und der 118xx Nr schwärzen?


----------



## Noise (1 November 2006)

*AW: Handy-Nr in Verbindung mit Dialer*

Äh Sorry wegen der Rechtschreibfehler... Meine Tastattur spinnt.


----------



## technofreak (1 November 2006)

*AW: Handy-Nr in Verbindung mit Dialer*



Noise schrieb:


> Sollte ich dann alle Nr. ausser der Handy- und der 118xx Nr schwärzen?


alle Nummern, die Rückschlüsse auf persönliche Daten ermöglichen könnten.

PS: Trolle gibt es immer wieder mal, gar nicht um kümmern...


----------

